# Login nicht möglich (z.B. Wiso, Ebay, T-Online Webmail)



## wooly60 (18. Dezember 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe das Problem, dass ich mich seit einigen Tagen bei verschiedenen Anwendungen nicht mehr einloggen kann. Dies betrifft:

Bei Wiso Mein Geld 6.0 erscheint bei Aktualisieren der Daten "BDS-Inet: HTTP-Fehler"
Bei eBay erscheint beim Aufruf von "Mein eBay" die Meldung "Die Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden"
Beim Aufruf von https://webmail.t-online.de/ erscheint ebenfalls "Die Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden"
Beim Aufruf von http://onlineshop.buhl.de/ und dann Login erscheint ebenfalls "Die Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden"
Es scheint also, dass bei vielem, wo Login's nötig sind, irgendetwas die Verbindung verhindert. Manche Logins klappen allerdings weiterhin, wie z.B. bei Tutorials.

System: Windows 2000
AV: Norton Security 2004
Explorer: Windows Explorer 6.0
Wiso: Wiso Mein Geld 6.0

Wer kann helfen?


----------



## mvbruch (20. Dezember 2004)

Hi,

stelle bitte die Norton Security mal aus und probier es dann.

Gruß Martin


----------

